# Self pointing dish (nearly)



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone got one of these? Solarsat dish, it can be lined up using the shadow of the sun, in conjunction with a small computer program........very interesting! (Wait a minute, that means no more installers......)

www.solarsat.com


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

PSB said:


> Anyone got one of these? Solarsat dish, it can be lined up using the shadow of the sun, in conjunction with a small computer program........very interesting! (Wait a minute, that means no more installers......)
> 
> www.solarsat.com


Until you install it in a shaded area...or an overcast day...or need to set a skew...

Interesting concept though.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I'd prefer to have an installer do it...one who knows what they're doing (like Pete


----------

